# Air biting but at us



## Lucky Betty (Feb 2, 2011)

My puppy, Betty, is about 10 weeks old and is doing really well in our home. However, she does a behavior that we are unsure if we should correct. 

There are times, particularly after we have stopped her from an undesired behavior, she will step back and bite, in our direction, at the air. This is usually accompanied by some barking. I do have to say that it seems very playful and not aggressive at all, but the timing leads me to believe it is when she is not happy with what has just happened. 

We are continually working with her on puppy nipping and she is doing better. Between the 4 year old, the 7 year old, my wife and I, she gets plenty of exercise and affection. 

Is this something we should address? If so, how? I don't want this to move on to an actual bite once she gets bigger/older.

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lucky Betty said:


> My puppy, Betty, is about 10 weeks old and is doing really well in our home. However, she does a behavior that we are unsure if we should correct.
> 
> There are times, particularly after we have stopped her from an undesired behavior, she will step back and bite, in our direction, at the air. This is usually accompanied by some barking. I do have to say that it seems very playful and not aggressive at all, but the timing leads me to believe it is when she is not happy with what has just happened.
> 
> ...


If you're describing what I think you're describing, that sounds like what my one dog does when he wants something he can't have. He backs away, biting the air, and barking a few times. I find it silly  If her demeanor is playful, I wouldn't worry too much. Is she enrolled in any puppy classes?


----------



## Lucky Betty (Feb 2, 2011)

That is exactly what she does. I won't be concerned for now. She will start puppy classes soon, but has been learning basic commands at home. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lucky Betty said:


> That is exactly what she does. I won't be concerned for now. She will start puppy classes soon, but has been learning basic commands at home.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I wouldn't be too concerned unless her demeanor was NOT that of a playful puppy. If her expression/body language appears "floppy" (aka relaxed) it's probably just a play thing. I gotta admit, when Tag (my dog who does this) starts doing the air biting and backing away, it just never ceases to crack me up. His whole body/expression is loose, floppy, relaxed, and happy, if not a tad frustrated because I didn't happen to drop an entire chicken dinner on his head. My moms dog (same breed) also does the same thing when he's REALLY wound up/playful. He air snaps so hard you can hear his jaws crack, but there's absolutely nothing aggressive or threatening about his body language at all. To me, it's rather funny, as long as they keep those jaws to themselves.


----------



## Lucky Betty (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I also have a hard time not laughing at her when she does it. She is very playful with it, but seems like she is talking back a little. I get the same from my 7-yr-old and 4-yr-old boys. However, I can take the Wii away from them. Betty doesn't seem to care that I grounded her from the Wii! The funny thing is, she has done it much less in the last few days. I attribute it to the fact we don't acknowledge when she does it. No response = no fun in her book.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree, it sounds like harmless back-talk 

When I was training my dog in obedience, he would backtalk when I made him hold a position too long for his 'comfort.' He'd 'complain' but he also complied. As he got older and used to the frustration, he gave less back-talk...

Different tack - if you think it is cute, you might put it on cue. Predict when she will do it, say "Snap!" and give her a small treat. As long as you have Bite Inhibition under control, I don't see a danger.

Pop Psych disclaimer - I'm not sure if you can put "being frustrated" on cue ... but you can easily put the behavior on cue.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

hanksimon said:


> I agree, it sounds like harmless back-talk
> 
> When I was training my dog in obedience, he would backtalk when I made him hold a position too long for his 'comfort.' He'd 'complain' but he also complied. As he got older and used to the frustration, he gave less back-talk...
> 
> ...


In theory it would probably help the frustration as well, because what she does while frustrated would be paired with something nice (food). It would be fun to try, anyhow  I don't know if it's back talk or like a kid going "pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?", Tag doesn't seem to be back talking but it's like he's begging xD


----------

